# XBox 360: Fernseher oder Monitor



## Nikotinfahnder (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine XBox 360 zu kaufen. Man wird halt doch nicht jünger, und der ewige Zyklus aus am PC rumschrauben und aufrüsten verliert so langsam seinen Reiz. Da ich mir auch noch einen passenden Monitor/Fernseher dazu kaufen müsste, hier meine Frage: Kann ich die Konsolte auch an einen Monitor mit HD-Auflösung dranhängen? Wäre das zu empfehlen? Ist natürlich nicht so groß wie ein Fernseher, dafür aber wahrscheinlich billiger und mehrseitig einsetzbar. Welche Anschlüsse müsste der neue Monitor besitzen? 

Ach ja, kann ich mit einer XBox meine altern Lautsprecher, Creative 2.1 Digital 2800 weiterbenutzen? Die haben analog 3,5 mm Klinken und [FONT=arial,helvetica]Digital-In – RCA (koaxial).[/FONT]


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die XBox an nen Monitor anschließen willst, dann bräuchte der nen HDMI Anschluss.
Lautsprecher kannst nicht direkt an die XBox anschließen außer die haben nen S/PDIF Anschluss - ich nutze meine XBox an einem Monitor (Syncmaster B2430), der auch über nen Soundausgang für das HDMI Signal verfügt. 

Da hab ich dann auch die Boxen angesteckt - ganz normal über Klinke.


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (2. Januar 2012)

Okay, damit ich das richtig verstehe. Ich brauche HDMI und einen Schnittstelle für den Sound an dem Monitor. Muss ich umbedingt 1920 x 1080 haben, oder was passiert wenn ich einen Monitor mit 1920 x 1200 nehme? Schwarze Balken oder komisch verzogenes Bild?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

Jo, an sich musst Du am besten einen Monitor suchen, der HDMI und auch einen Audioausgang hat, so dass Du Deine Boxen dann einfach an den Monitor anschließen kannst.

Hier mal mit HDMI ab 24 Zoll: Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 24", HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland Du kannst ja da mal schauen, welche davon auch AUdioanschlüsse haben. Das steht leider oft nur sehr versteckt zu lesen, wenn man den Monitor mal in einem Shop aufruft.

Du kannst auch einen mit 1920x1200 nehmen, aber das macht an sich keinen Sinn. Konsolentitel sind auf 16:9 ausgelegt, d.h. Du hast entweder Balken oder verzerrtes Bild. 1920x1200 gibt es auch vergleichweise sehr wenig, und der billigste kostet 250€ (1920x1080 schon ab 140€) 



Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob man jetzt noch eine der schon recht veralteten Konsolen kaufen sollte oder nicht doch ein letztes mal den PC pimpen sollte. In den letzten Jahren hat sich recht wenig bei den Hardwareanfoderungen getan, so dass Du mit 300-350€ für CPU, Graka und Board nen super PC bekommen kannst, sofern Du Gehäuse&co übernehmen kannst - die Grafik wäre dann Konsolen überlegen. Und nachher gibt es schon bald dann "next-next-Gen"-Konsolen, und deine x360 ist dann direkt "alt"


----------



## anjuna80 (2. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar nicht deine Frage gewesen, aber ich würde mir lieber einen schönen Full HD Fernseher in einer anständigen Größe kaufen, die werden einem ja mehr oder weniger hinterher geschmissen. Dann stellt sich auch die Anschluss-Frage nicht.
Du hast einen schönen großen Fernseher, kannst darauf deine XBox-Games zocken, und das alles von der Couch aus...


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2012)

Ob du schwarze Balken oder ein gestrecktes Bild hast, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, da ich nur den Monitor mit 1920x1080 für die XBox verwende.


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe schon seit Jahren keinen PC mehr den ich aufrüsten könnte. Man wird ja auch nicht jünger und mittlerweile übt so eine Konsole einen immer größeren Reiz aus. Ich will mittlerweile einfach nur ab und zu zocken, ohne ständig Treiber installieren, aufrüsten oder sonstwie am PC rumschrauben zu müssen.  Ich bin halt keine sechzehn mehr. Damals hat sowas noch Spaß gemacht, heute ist es einfach nur noch mühsam.

Man kann heute mit einem stinknormalen Laptop so ziemlich alles machen: Arbeiten, Surfen, Kommunizieren. Eine Konsole, um quasi den Rest abzudecken macht in meinen Augen ziemlich viel Sinn. Warum ständig Geld ausgeben oder Leistung vorhalten, wenn man dafür ein eigentständiges System haben kann.

Und ja, die aktuellen Konsolen werden bald abgelöst. Aber für 200 Euro bekommt man eine Menge und ich habe einiges aufzuarbeiten!


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (3. Januar 2012)

HDMI scheint die beste Anschlussart für die Xbox zu sein. Welche anderen Anschlussarten gibt es? Welche Adapter kann man anschließen? Und wie sieht es bei den jeweiligen Arten mit der Bild- und Tonqualität aus?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich wird auch per Anschluss oder mitgeliefertem Adapter Scart gehen, das wäre dann vom Bild aber deutlich schlechter. Falls Du den HDMI-Anschluss der xbox aber nur auf DVI adaptierst, wäre die Bildqualität identisch. Da wird dann halt kein Ton weitergeleitet.

Und für den Ton: bestimmt hat die xbox auch einen digitalen Tonausgang, da brauchst Du dann entweder ein Boxenset mit digitalem Eingang (was Deines ja hat) oder aber einen AV-Receiver. Es muss nur die gleiche ARt von Digitalein/ausgang sein, also zB optisch/Toslink ODER coaxial (Buchse wie bei Cinch, aber nur EINE Buchse)


----------

